#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρχιτεκτονικός φωτισμός (τεχνητός)

## Efpalinos

Παρουσίαση θεμάτων, προβληματισμών ακόμη και ερωτήσεων που αφορούν αποκλειστικά το *τεχνητό** φωτισμό* κτιρίων. Υπάρχουν 2 βασικές κατηγορίες σε αυτό το θέμα:

*Α. Εσωτερικός φωτισμός* κτιρίων & χώρων
*Β.* *Εξωτερικός φωτισμός* κτιρίων & χώρων

Μια καλή μελέτη φωτισμού πρέπει να συνδυάζει σωστά τον φυσικό και τεχνητό φωτισμό. Ο διαχωρισμός των θεμάτων εδώ στο φόρουμ γίνεται απλά για διευκολύνει τον συντονισμό και καταγραφή των πληροφοριών

Επιμέρους πληροφορίες που είναι χρήσιμα στη περιγραφή κάποιου θέματος είναι:

1. Είδος, κατηγορία κτιρίου
2. Χρήση χώρων
2. Γεωμετρία, όγκος (κατόψεις, τομές, όψεις)
4. Φυσικός φωτισμός
6. Υλικά κατασκευής, χρωματισμοί
7. Περιβάλλον (φυσικό, τεχνητό)
8. Φωτιστικά (είδη, κατηγορίες, πρότυπα)
9. Λαμπτήρες (τύποι, κατηγορίες, χαρακτηριστικά, πρότυπα)
10. Μέθοδοι

----------


## Efpalinos

Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που αφορούν τους συνήθεις τύπους λαμπτήρων φωτισμού: *Βασικά Είδη & Χαρακτηριστικά Λαμπτήρων Φωτισμού*

Μερικές γενικές πληροφορίες για φυσικό & τεχνητό φωτισμό σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο 
Το ίδιο αρχείο και στα downloads εδώ: φως και φωτισμός

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO, Xάρης

----------

